# Advice on smoking meatloaf yet avoiding bacteria



## voltsmoker (Jul 27, 2017)

Hey folks, I'm still new to smoking meats.  I'm wanting to try a meatloaf in my electric smoker and need some serious advice. I've smoked one brisket, and various chickens so I've got a little experience.  My Brinkmann electric smoker smokes at a constant 195 degrees. My primary concern is keeping it from creating bacteria while the meatloaf is going through that dangerous 40-140° Zone? (And it will have eggs and sausage in it also) Second a temperature of 195 actually cook it to completion?

I'd really appreciate everyone's thoughts on this. Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 27, 2017)

What thermometer do you use on the inside of the grill where the food is? 

Should be 160 inside final temp of the meat and all would be ok.. would be nice if the smoker was a bit hotter than 190 though.  Try putting sauce on top after 142 internal temp if you do put any on. and finish to 160.

I would worry more about chicken than meatloaf. [emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 27, 2017)

Kinda curious as to if you use anything to put chips in and if you use water in the pan.


----------



## voltsmoker (Jul 27, 2017)

Hello Rings R Us.  Thanks for the input.  The only thermometer I have is in the grill lid which stays at a constant 190-195.  I have to use a separate old style 'stick it in the meat' type thermometer to see what temp the meat is.  I don't have a thermometer at meat level, although I installed the one in the lid; I guess I should install one at meat level also.  

Copy on saucing it and worrying about chicken more; that's what I wondered about yard bird also-if it was more of a concern.  

I moisten my wood chips in hot water for about 15 mins then put them between the heating coils.  Seems to work fine.  And yes, I have a water pan directly under the meat rack which is the lower rack.  

Feedback?  I think I'll be okay--maybe I"m a little over concerned.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 27, 2017)

You can put lava rock in the pan instead of water. Cover it with foil keep clean. You have lava rocks in the bottom? You can practically cover that element and the bottom with lava rock. Chips will still work on top of lava rocks.. can even use chunks. 
You should not use a long extension cord for that. You should try to use a big thick but short extension if at all. Your heating element will get robbed of power using extension.  
Most people seal up the lid where smoke comes out around it and they put a real air damper on too. Like I have done here. 













IMG_20170715_183304.jpg



__ Rings Я Us
__ Jul 27, 2017


----------



## cksteele (Jul 27, 2017)

safe internal cooking temp for eggs is 160-165 safe internal temp for ground beef and pork is 160-165  so as long as the final cooking temp is 165 or above you will be fine.

 but 195 is very low if you're cooking a traditional meatloaf  like  shaped in a bread pan its gonna take forever at that temp, id  smoke it for an hour or 2 in your smoker to get the smoke flavour then finish it off in the oven at a higher temp


----------



## Rings Я Us (Jul 27, 2017)

He doesn't have a thermometer for his cooking chamber. Just the stock ECB one. Should at least buy one of those oven thermometers you could use for a while.. sit one on the rack away from the edges. [emoji]129299[/emoji]


----------



## xray (Jul 27, 2017)

You could also give the meatloaf a flatter shape, reducing it's thickness if you're worried about time. Use a cake pan instead of a loaf pan. 

Meatloaf holds up well on the racks. I use a grilling tray since I don't have Q mats.

Let us know how it turns out, enjoy.


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Jul 27, 2017)

The 40°-140° rule would apply to your cook. You need to hit 140° in 4 hours. It'd be a squeaker but you might make it there even with you low temp pit. I would say if you aren't there at the three hour mark, fire up your oven to 325° and finish it in the oven. It will be plenty smoky. Pull the meatloaf at 160°. Foil and rest. The carry over during the rest will get you to 165°


----------



## cowboyuptex (Jul 28, 2017)

LOOKS LIKE A LOT OF GOOD INFO GOOD LUCK


----------



## voltsmoker (Jul 28, 2017)

Well guys I'm proud to say the meatloaf turned out good!  I used the recipe on this site (with soaking break in buttermilk and adding two eggs).  I only had to smoke it ofor 2 hours!  and it hit 170!  so I sauced it real quick and pulled it out.  I also flattened it to only about 2 inches thick.  Quite honestly it kinda looked like a big round cowpie when it was done! LOL.  And I smoked in on parchment paper with 3-1 inch triangles cut in the middle of the paper to allow smoke in/grease out.  I read all of your replies and will apply them next time.  Someone tell me what a Q-mat is please?  

Ring--copy on the lava rock thing.  My lava rock is on the very bottom tray.  I put two layers of foil over them, then sit the heating element on the foil.  Then the 20 minute soaked wood chips around the heating coil.  Seems okay.  I'll try a dry run today with no chips, water or meat.  But the water pan seems to do the job; I doubt I'll put lava rock in it, so I'll probably stick to water.  Everything I've done in it so far has been really great.  But I am also gonna get an oven therm. and put it on the bottom rack.  Would be good to know the exact heat.  I am stuck with a pretty long heavy duty cord.  My distance is probably at least 20 feet to the closest outlet.  But the cord seems to work fine; we'll see.  And I'll def consider the heat seal also.  

Thanks for all the inputs guys!


----------

